# John Deheer Tug "Ian"



## Clecklewyke (Feb 19, 2013)

I am wanting to build a model based on this tug, which shared my name, arrived in Hull the same year I was born and which I remember from my childhood visits to Hull's Victoria Pier. 

I am particularly interested in the colours Deheers' tugs such as Ian were painted in and would be grateful for any help or pointers anyone can give me.

The web site Thames Tugs has the following information about "Ian".

_AGNES

Built 1907 by H.J. Koopman, Dordrecht. Designed by James Pollock Ltd., London, ship number 146. L71'. B18.1'. D9.3'. 67grt. 375ihp 2cyl 14"x30"x22" compound steam engine. Boiler 11'3"dia x 9'6". 130psi. ON125581

1907 Delivered to Thames Steam Tug & Lighterage Co Ltd., London named Agnes. 25-12-1925 Towing Lighter Teneriffe which collided with S/B Reliance in Limehouse Reach, River Thames. 1-10-1931 Collided with German SS Adriana in Thames. 1936 Sold to J.P. Knight (London) Ltd., London, renamed Kieve. 1947 Sold to John Deheer Ltd., Hull, renamed Ian. 1958 Sank in Victoria Dock, Hull, raised and scrapped._


----------



## cueball44 (Feb 15, 2010)

Clecklewyke said:


> I am wanting to build a model based on this tug, which shared my name, arrived in Hull the same year I was born and which I remember from my childhood visits to Hull's Victoria Pier.
> 
> I am particularly interested in the colours Deheers' tugs such as Ian were painted in and would be grateful for any help or pointers anyone can give me.
> 
> ...


There is a small reference that the IAN had a red funnel with a black top, also a star.PS If you google JOHN DEHEER TUG IAN, you will come across a photo of her when she was owned by J.P. KNIGHT and named KIEVE.


----------



## nev gray (Nov 20, 2008)

Hi
Ian's funnel colour's when owned by Deheer's were starting from the bottom
three quarters red,top quarter black.there was a black star painted on to the red
just below were the black started.If you contact P Bass who is a member of this site he will be able to help you more.
Best Wishes 
Nev Gray


----------



## Clecklewyke (Feb 19, 2013)

Thank you all for your replies. I now have enough information to make a reasonable representation (i.e. one which nobody at the model railway exhibition where it will be shown as part of my layout will be able to criticise) of it. (Her?)

Cheers,

Ian


----------

